# include einer jsp in eine andere



## MQue (24. Jul 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe mir die einzelnen jsp- und html- Seiten meiner Web- Anwendung designed und hab auch eine Hauptseite, in der alle Seiten includiert werden. So weit so gut. Mein Problem ist jetzt, das jede Seite einen <head> und ein body hat und das der Firefox nicht mag wenn man geschachtelte <html>, <head> und <body> hat, 
Meine Frage wäre jetzt, wie macht man das, dass ich eine jsp in eine andere includieren kann, muss ich die Seiten wieder umschreiben, sodass es keinen <head> und <body> mehr gibt und was mache ich mit den <link> und <script>, welche im <head> stehen?

Vielen Dank für Antworten,
lg 


```
<%@page contentType="text/html" pageEncoding="UTF-8"%>
<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01 Transitional//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/html4/loose.dtd">
<html>
    <head>
        <link rel="stylesheet" href="styles/viewStyles.css">
        <script type="text/javascript" src="scripts/createRequest.js"></script>
        <script type="text/javascript" src="scripts/getVariables.js"></script>
        <script type="text/javascript" src="scripts/updatePage.js"></script>
        <meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=UTF-8">
        <title>Jappos Visualisierung</title>
    </head>
    <body>                                
        <div class="picture">            
            <embed id="svgobjekt" src="pics/Bild1.svg" type="image/svg+xml" />
        </div>
        <input type="button" value="Update" onClick="getVariables()">
        <div id="valueId">
            Da soll dann der Wert herinnenstehen:
        </div>
    </body>
</html>
```


----------



## MQue (26. Jul 2009)

Vielleicht hab nur ich das Problem, Wie macht ihr das, ist bei euch jede Seite ein abgeschlossener Teil oder schreibt ihr auch HTML, JSP Seiten, die dann in eine andere Seite einbezogen werden (Kopf- Fußzeile)
Ich bräuchte nur einen Anhaltspunkt, wie man das ungefähr macht.
lg


----------



## mvitz (26. Jul 2009)

In meinem aktuellen Projekt (für die Uni) mache ich das ganze über eine header.jsp und eine footer.jsp

im Header sind halt HTML-Deklaration, der komplette <head> und Sachen, die auf jeder Seite gleich sind drin (Header und Menü).

Im Footer sind dann der Footer und das Ende der html-Deklaration.

Man muss dann halt beide Dateien in jeder JSP mit <% @include ... > inkludieren. (Und die HTML-Syntax-Validator Funktion von Eclipse für header und footer ausschalten )


----------



## MQue (27. Jul 2009)

habi55 hat gesagt.:


> In meinem aktuellen Projekt (für die Uni) mache ich das ganze über eine header.jsp und eine footer.jsp
> 
> im Header sind halt HTML-Deklaration, der komplette <head> und Sachen, die auf jeder Seite gleich sind drin (Header und Menü).



Das funktioniert aber nicht mit jedem Browser, weil du dann geschachtelte <head> hast und das mag eben nicht jeder Browser.

lg


----------



## mvitz (27. Jul 2009)

Nein, der <head> befindet sich ausschließlich in meiner header.jsp und die jeweiligen Parts definieren nur ihren Bereich.

Beispiel:

header.jsp

```
<html>
  <head>...</head>
  <body>
     ...
```

footer.jsp

```
...
  </body>
</html>
```

main.jsp

```
<%@ include file="header.jsp" %>
  <p>Sorry, but the page you requested was not found!</p>
<%@ include file="footer.jsp" %>
```


----------

